# Mozilla Firefox 3 emerge depclean Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da der 2 Firefox zu viel Probleme gemacht hat...habe ich die Version 3 installiert. Bin auch auf meinem 64bit System glücklich damit.

Leider bekomme ich folgende Probleme:

a) verschiedene Programme wollen immer den Firefox 2 installieren...

b) emerge depclean

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

=dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.5.0* required by dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.15

=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2* required by media-video/vlc-0.8.6g www-client/epiphany-2.20.3 gnome-extra/yelp-2.20.0

```

Wie kann man das umgehen?

G.R.

----------

## schachti

Versuch mal, Deine USE flags auf -firefox xulrunner zu setzen.

----------

## Evildad

Soweit ich das sehe braucht yelp entweder firefox-2* oder <=xulrunner-1.8

Da aber firefox3 die Version 1.9 von xulrunner benötigt wird er das Problem nicht beheben können.

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Soweit ich das sehe braucht yelp entweder firefox-2* oder <=xulrunner-1.8
> 
> Da aber firefox3 die Version 1.9 von xulrunner benötigt wird er das Problem nicht beheben können.

 

xulrunner ist slotted ... d.h. er hat denn xulrunner:1.9 und xulrunner:1.8 installiert, was (abgesehen von den compile-zeiten) kein problem ist  :Smile: 

----------

## Evildad

Toll das Ebuild hatte ich natürlich nicht angeschaut   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

Ok dann hast Du keine Probleme.

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Toll das Ebuild hatte ich natürlich nicht angeschaut   ...
> 
> Ok dann hast Du keine Probleme.

 

Wozu auch ebuilds anschauen:

```
necoro@Zakarumiy ~ % eix -e xulrunner

[U] net-libs/xulrunner

     Available versions:  

   (1.8)   1.8.1.11 1.8.1.15

   (1.9)   ~1.9-r2

```

eix sagt doch alles  :Smile: 

----------

